# Amboyna Burl Questions



## BangleGuy

I have been buying Amboyna burl for about three years now and have received all manner of wood that has been sold as 'Amboyna', but when it comes to coloration, scent, oil content and density, the wood I receive has varied quite a bit. *From Wikipedia*;

"_*Pterocarpus indicus*_ (*Amboine*, *Pashu Padauk*, *Malay Paduak*, *New Guinea Rosewood*, or, ambiguously, *"Narra"* which can refer to several _Pterocarpus_ species) is a species of _Pterocarpus_ native to southeastern Asia, northern Australasia, and the western Pacific Ocean islands, in Cambodia, southernmost China, East Timor, Indonesia, Malaysia, Papua New Guinea, the Philippines, the Ryukyu Islands, the Solomon Islands, Thailand, and Vietnam.[3] Other names include _Narra_ (Philippines),_Sonokembang_ (Indonesia), _Angsana_ or _Sena_ (Indonesia, Malaysia and Singapore), _Tnug_ (Cambodia).

Most _Pterocarpus_ species prefer seasonal weather but _P. indicus_ prefer rainforests.

Note: _Pterocarpus macrocarpus_, a similar species native to Burma, is referred to as "Rosewood" throughout South East Asia._P. macrocarpus_, is usually harder than _P. indicus_. When in burl form both are referred to as Amboyna Burl."

*From CookWoods.com*

"Originally emanating from the Island of Amboyna, it is also from Borneo and other South East Asian countries. The name Kiabooca means twisted wood which refers to the burls that are produced. "

Of course HobbitHouse has some great pictures, Thanks Paul!

*From Herne Hardwoods;*

"Amboyna burls are found on Narra and Paduak trees in South East Asia"

Here is the 'Users Guide to Amboyna' found on Ebay.

*From Bell Forest Products;*

'Pterocarpus indicus is reported to be indigenous to Malaysia, but is also found in the Philippines, Borneo, Burma, New Guinea, and the Malay Archipelago. '

Could it be that 'Amboyna' from Borneo has a distinct smell, but Amboyna from New Guinea is more like what I have pictured below?

I am confused... Can anyone help me understand the difference between Golden Amboyna burl, Narra burl, Padauk burl and any other wood that might be called 'Amboyna'. Is Amboyna wood any burl wood that might exist on the Ambon Islands? I recently bought the following block of Golden Amboyna, but after receiving the wood, the scent of the sawdust smells nothing like other Amboyna I have cut in the past. I feel obligated to ensure I sell authentic wood species to my customers and this Amboyna question is very perplexing. Any help beyond what I have identified above is appreciated. Thanks!
Eric





Here is a picture from a listing on Ebay of 'Amboyna' that I kind of doubt is really Amboyna... But... ???


----------



## BangleGuy

Or, is Golden Amboyna really a variant of Maidou Burl as found on Gilmer Wood that looks like the picture below and is described as;

"Maidou is from the Padouk family of woods and is related to Amboyna Burl but has a more golden color and is not quite as hard. Choice examples such as those in this photograph have extremely tight concentrations of burl eyes.'


----------



## BangleGuy

I just found this posting by @Cody Killgore 

*Burma Padauk Burl*


----------



## manbuckwal

I was given a piece of golden Amboyna that resembles closely to both your posts Eric, and the first thing that caught my attn was how much lighter it was than the other pieces I have .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy

manbuckwal said:


> I was given a piece of golden Amboyna that resembles closely to both your posts Eric, and the first thing that caught my attn was how much lighter it was than the other pieces I have .


Yes, I suppose Wikipedia is correct on the point that the word 'Amboyna' may get used in place of genus Pterocarpus when folks are selling burls, which can be misleading considering there are up to 119 different species under this genus. According to the Woodworkers Source, I would say Golden Amboyna burl should be marketed as Burma padauk, Mai pradoo or Pradoo burl, rather than ever including the term 'Amboyna' in the name. One last website I found of interest is the Forest Products Laboratory - Center for Wood Anatomy sponsored by the US Forest Service.

Since true Amboyna burl (Pterocarpus Indicus), which was originally found on the Ambon Islands, is increasingly scarce it is wise to recognize that all 'Amboyna burl' is not created equal, and a little research may be required before you buy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I had read somewhere (and therefore assumed it was correct until recently discussed and saw that it wasn't exactly correct) that Amboyna was the burl from a paduak tree. Apparently I wasn't alone in that thinking. I will say that paduak (and I guess some of the other woods commonly confused with paduak) has a very unique smell that I've not come across with any other wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

I imagine tho that there can be color variations and still be Amboyna tho. Both these pieces have the weight and spicy fragrant smell . I would call the top one golden ?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## BangleGuy

manbuckwal said:


> I imagine tho that there can be color variations and still be Amboyna tho. Both these pieces have the weight and spicy fragrant smell . I would call the top one golden ?
> 
> View attachment 52718 View attachment 52719



I too have had amboyna that is blood red, golden and everything in between... all with a similar fragrance which is unmistakable. It is the fragrance that tells me the species is P. Indicus and not some other look alike. Not that my posting will make the world adopt a unified system, but I'd prefer using the term Amboyna only for P. Indicus and not some other genus species.


----------



## Kevin

I have just always been under the understanding that Amboyna is burl from the narra tree. So the term "amboyna+burl" is redundant. Like saying "over exaggerated" "actual experience" etc. I know this isn't exactly what you were asking but I think it has relevance because "Amboyna" can only be burl from a narra tree - not paduak etc. 

But then, my understanding of what it is could have been wrong all these years. I do not use wikipedia as a source but the wood database says this:

_*Amboyna*

This is the very same wood as Narra (Pterocarpus indicus). Narra is commonly called Amboyna when it is found in burl form. _

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BangleGuy

Kevin said:


> I have just always been under the understanding that Amboyna is burl from the narra tree. So the term "amboyna+burl" is redundant. Like saying "over exaggerated" "actual experience" etc. I know this isn't exactly what you were asking but I think it has relevance because "Amboyna" can only be burl from a narra tree - not paduak etc.
> 
> But then, my understanding of what it is could have been wrong all these years. I do not use wikipedia as a source but the wood database says this:
> 
> _*Amboyna*
> 
> This is the very same wood as Narra (Pterocarpus indicus). Narra is commonly called Amboyna when it is found in burl form. _



Yes, I now agree. However the term 'Golden Amboyna' being applied to Pterocarpus Macrocarpus threw me, as well as seeing various different species on Ebay being offered as Amboyna. I bought some Khamphi Rosewood Burl that was labeled as Amboyna once. I also think there is someone on Ebay selling Red Mallee burl (or some other Aussie Burl) as Amboyna. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## phinds

I agree w/ Kevin. My understanding has always been Pterocarpus indicus is called narra in lumber form and amboyna burl in burl form. Yeah, I agree that the "burl" in the name is redundant, but our opinion isn't going to change anything ... it's like saying kevazinga bubinga, which I have almost never seen (sadly, not quite never) but much more common.

Some vendors use names pretty freely, so I also agree that you need to be careful when buying "amboyna burl" that you know what you're getting.


----------

